# Prize Bag Roulette! (closed for today)



## Punchy4Prez (May 13, 2020)

I’m hosting a grab bag event! If you’d like to participate, please make sure to read the entire post!


I have dropped 40 gifts - inside them is a plethora of randomly-placed miscellaneous items, furniture, clothing, bells, and wallpapers/floors. The colors of the gifts are random.







How to play;

Entry fee is *x15 Regular Wood* _or_ *10k bells* - please drop it by the wheel before spinning.
Spin the wheel by pressing *A*
Press *A *a second time to stop the wheel - the number it lands on determines how many gifts you may pick up!
You can spin more than once, but the fee is per spin, so keep that in mind!






Rules;

Turnip.Exchange Code: 

Just be nice, okay?
If I see you taking more than you are due, I will end the session. Don’t be that guy. I understand accidents happen sometimes and you pick up something, but if you don’t drop it immediately, I’ll boot you. I will be watching!
Feel free to check shops! Kicks is here, as well.
Take as many of the free DIYs as you want!
Please leave via the airport so nothing resets!

Hope to see y’all here!


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 13, 2020)

I would love to come! 
Siren
Myst isle
My fav villager is melba


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

Can I come?!
Ashe
Laceport 
Peggy


----------



## Firasung (May 13, 2020)

Morgan 
Elysium 
Beau


----------



## animal_hunter (May 13, 2020)

may i come? patchy from tamago


----------



## Lavaliers (May 13, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit? I'm Jazlyn from Fiore, and my favorite villager is Marshal!


----------



## Capchir (May 13, 2020)

hi! I’m abby from lil island & my favorite villager is pate


----------



## Chenny (May 13, 2020)

Hey there! Im madison from driftwood and my fav villager is Eunice!! I’d love to come and play the game :3


----------



## Punchy4Prez (May 13, 2020)

Okay! Gonna *close the queue* for now, check back later! This will likely be a regular thing, if it goes well! 

I'll be DMing people shortly!


----------



## Babo (May 13, 2020)

Babo from Chich~’v’> My fav is bluebear
Noooooo  i was just about to post


----------



## Punchy4Prez (May 13, 2020)

Babo said:


> Babo from Chich~’v’> My fav is bluebear
> Noooooo  i was just about to post



Just hang tight! I'm doing this one at a time to keep things smooth and quick, I'll probably do this for a good while.


----------



## Brendies (May 13, 2020)

Interested and gonna drop my info down when it’s good and ready 
Name: Bree
Island: Luna Isle 
Fav Villager: Julian


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (May 13, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re still doing this. 
Name is Lily
Island name is corona (the kingdom in tangled not the virus)
My favorite villager is Bones


----------



## Punchy4Prez (May 13, 2020)

Okay, slight change in plans! Gonna use a turnip.exchange code instead! If you'd like to play the game, hop into the queue!

*Code: b596d8c4 *


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

I'm joining the queue, Doug from Terrabay.


----------



## LilJulian (May 14, 2020)

I would also love to come when you open back up!
I'm Mantis from Meowtown!  ^^


----------



## mrs_z (May 15, 2020)

Punchy4Prez said:


> I’m hosting a grab bag event! If you’d like to participate, please make sure to read the entire post!
> 
> 
> I have dropped 40 gifts - inside them is a plethora of randomly-placed miscellaneous items, furniture, clothing, bells, and wallpapers/floors. The colors of the gifts are random.
> ...


how often do you host grab bag events?! i'm so sad i missed it that day!


----------



## Punchy4Prez (May 19, 2020)

i'll probably host another one soon! 


mrs_z said:


> how often do you host grab bag events?! i'm so sad i missed it that day!


----------



## Spirit Crow (May 19, 2020)

I’d like to come soon?


----------

